# CHAIN BIKE CORP..WHO MADE THIS?



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2016)

A friend picked this up ,I don't know anything about the maker " chain bike corp" rockaway beach, ny..26 inch boys frame ,middleweight,has THUNDERJET on the tag, Riviera on the chain guard. Looks like heavy duty tubing...


----------



## rhenning (Oct 15, 2016)

Chain Bike Corp is ROSS.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2016)

Typical CBC/Ross serials start with R, and then the year. I think this is around a '61, so it may be numbered 'R610000'.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2016)

I have a CBC-built Concord 3-speed New Yorker outside. Not much is known about them.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks !


----------

